
Ask HN: How’s Your Decade? - Aperocky
It’s [almost] the last day of the decade!
======
Annatar
The 2nd decade ends on December 31st, 2021 because there was no year 0: the
first year was year 1.

You've one more year to go.

~~~
YouAreAMeme
2011-2020 is a decade. 2015- 2024 is a decade.

The decade people care about is 2010 through 2019, called the 2010's.

